# Lost mms



## IPORT (Jun 15, 2012)

I accidently deleted mms .odex
Is there supposed to be an moms app for the prime??

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

IPORT said:


> I accidently deleted mms .odex
> Is there supposed to be an moms app for the prime??
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Prime comes with all native android system apps including useless ones as phone, sms, mms and so on. So you don't need them, unless you use your prime to read your messages tethered by your phone.
odex files are used by Dalvik Virtual Java machine to run apps.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

IPORT said:


> Is there supposed to be an moms app for the prime??
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


This line is hilarious... and as @Striatum_bdr said... it is of no use if you don't have you MMS sent to your tablet somehow...


----------

